

Kindlebility: Sending articles to your Kindle, one click at a time - darkhelmetlive
http://kindlebility.darkhax.com/

======
aberkowitz
Note: Amazon charges 15¢ per Megabyte of data to convert and send directly to
your Kindle.

If you instead input username@free.kindle.com, it sends it to your email so
you can download it and put it on your Kindle.

~~~
darkhelmetlive
I thought the free one would only download over wifi? Or does it do both? (I
have a wifi only Kindle, so no clue).

~~~
dwwoelfel
There is a small fee if you download over 3G. You can prevent that by setting
the charge limit on your "Manage my Kindle" page to $0.

Wifi is always free. (source:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_l...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200505520))

------
gbrindisi
I like and I'll try it out for sure (and thanks for the source code!)

A genuine question: how does Amazon check the autenticity of received emails?
I mean: what if I forge the email address you use to send articles?

~~~
dwwoelfel
You have to add an email address to a list of "trusted contacts" before Amazon
will accept emails from it.

~~~
jrockway
You can also set a maximum cost-per-day. People can email you a document that
would cost $329874 to convert, but $329874 is greater than what you've set, it
will be rejected.

I have never had a problem with Kindle spam.

------
harisenbon
Even better is the instapaper kindle integration.

You can just go clickhappy on your pages, have them converted to mobi format,
and sent to your kindle every day/week/month etc.

~~~
heyitsnick
I do something similar with my Sony Reader; save to instapaper, instapaper to
epub, epub to ereader. Obviously the book has to be hard-wired through USB for
this to work, but then it also doesn't cost me anything.

It runs the epub through calibre convert, because the sony reader has issues
sometimes with the instapaper epub file - the conversion fixes it (something
to do with chapters over a certain length).

Through the evening, I instapaper save anything interesting to read, then just
run this script each day before I leave the house.

This is the particularly rare-groovy batch code if anyone's interested.

@echo off

echo. Echo Creating cookie... echo. curl -c cookies.txt -d
"username=youremail&password=yourpass" <http://www.instapaper.com/user/login>
> temp.txt

echo. echo. echo Downloading epub... echo. curl -b cookies.txt -o
C:\Users\Nick\Development\scripts\instapaperbad.epub
<http://www.instapaper.com/epub>

echo. echo. echo Converting epub... echo. "C:\Program Files
(x86)\Calibre2\ebook-convert.exe"
C:\Users\Nick\Development\scripts\instapaperbad.epub
C:\Users\Nick\Development\scripts\instapaper.epub

echo. echo. echo Copying file to device... echo. copy /Y
C:\Users\Nick\Development\scripts\instapaper.epub F:\database\media\books

rem Cleanup. technically we can keep cookies and re-use. del temp.txt del
C:\Users\Nick\Development\scripts\instapaperbad.epub del cookies.txt

------
darkhelmetlive
I'm an idiot and had a wrong email configured for sending. If you had problems
with it not working, try again.

------
jrockway
+1 for "you can check out the source here"!

